# Any good Christmas read suggestions?



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I was thinking about the holidays, and I always reread Charles Dickens 'A Christmas Carol' on or around Christmas.

I'm trying to get myself in the mood this year (though it is still a little early)- but does anyone have any good holiday reading suggestions? Preferably on Kindle


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is the results on a search of "christmas" under Kindle books.....

anyone read one (or more) of them?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=node%3D154606011&field-keywords=christmas


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah I looked at the search results before and some of those books looked a little hokey haha.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> Yeah I looked at the search results before and some of those books looked a little hokey haha.


Probably not any hokier than ABC Family's 25 days of Christmas movies. One more big-city-girl-comes-back-to-small-home-town-and-hooks-up-with-childhood-sweetheart-she-left-behind and I'm gonna cancel Christmas. Ooops, I feel a rewatch of Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves coming on.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Hahaha true! I guess hokey is part of the experience sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Little Women?


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm excited to download "The Magical Christmas Cat" on my Kindle when I get it.

lol.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I am currently reading 'The Christmas Star' by Thomas Kinkade and it is really good. It's a little early to read Christmas books but I had put this one on hold at our library before I got my Kindle. I have read several of his Christmas books and have always enjoyed them. I have also been looking on Amazon for Christmas books but there are so many choices it's hard to decide. I have sent myself many samples so I can see which ones interest me.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I listened to this in audio format a few years back and enjoyed it.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> Yeah I looked at the search results before and some of those books looked a little hokey haha.


are you calling me hokey?? huh? huh? are you??

(if so, I'm OK with that)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a couple of favorites...










This is one bizarre story.

and










(not available on Kindle)


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

A Redbird Christmas by Fanny Flagg. I read this and loved it.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have a couple of favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both are great reads....... I'd start with Christopher Moore if you like laugh out loud until your sides hurt funny!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> both are great reads....... I'd start with Christopher Moore if you like laugh out loud until your sides hurt funny!


I'm so glad to find someone else who enjoyed that book, I just loved it. Did you read _Love Bites_? Not as funny, but still entertaining.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh I have only read one of Christopher Moore's books before, 'A Dirty Job' but I enjoyed it. I'll have to check out his Christmasy one.

Thanks for all the suggestions so far everyone.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm so glad to find someone else who enjoyed that book, I just loved it. Did you read _Love Bites_? Not as funny, but still entertaining.


no...but I do plan to.

I read Dirty Job first.... followed by Island of the sequined love nun, and Lamb, The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal and then The Lust Lizard of Melancholy Cove , and then Practical Demonkeeping .... I love his books


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I would second either of the Fannie Flagg books. I have read neither one yet, but have loved everything else she has written.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I would second either of the Fannie Flagg book. I have read neither one yet, but have loved everything else she has written.


Aren't you supposed to be working!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep, but someone forgot to tell the unborn babies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Yep, but someone forgot to tell the unborn babies.


They're waiting on the full moon.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I searched that link and this one appeals to me... Christmas Spirit

















Has recipes and stories...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I am currently reading 'The Christmas Star' by Thomas Kinkade and it is really good.


I had no idea that Thomas Kinkade was also an author. Thanks for that!

I admit it, I'm a sucker for those hokey gooey Christmas romances. Even the Harlequins and their ilk.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You know, I never thought of reading a book specifically for Christmas until I read "Skipping Christmas" a few years ago. I happened to buy that in a bookstore while I was traveling and it caught my eye. Since then, I've re-read it a few times in December.

Prior to that, my most specific Christmas reading probably was reading "The Night Before Christmas" or "The Polar Express" to my children. Or "The Snowman" but I always get sort of hysterical crying with that one. LOL. Maybe that's why I stay away from Christmas books...too emotional. Heck, I cried at Skipping Christmas and that was supposed to be funny!

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

A Redbird Christmas by Fannie Flagg,  I posted about this somewhere else on the forum.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

This one looks good  Has anyone read it?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I just "one clicked" A Redbird Christmas by Fannie Flagg, not supposed to be doing that but I couldn't resist. I get in so much trouble here!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Read in one day, a great book!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Loved that book.  It ended too soon.  Passed it on (DTV) to my neice.  Wish I had it on Kindle.  A friend at church gave it to me as the book there is reading it during the holidays.


----------

